# Which 2014 TdF Team jersey would you buy/wear?



## Guest

When Blel Kadri of AG2R La Mondiale won Stage 8, I noticed that his bibs/jersey were made by Descente. The blue/brown color scheme isn't all that exciting, but I've always like Descente gear.

I'm drawn to the red of the BMC and Lotto jerseys, though the PI gear is almost as expensive as BMC bikes.

The Swiss IAM team jersey is pretty sharp. Anybody familiar with Cuore gear?
Bob Bike Shop | Pro Team Clothing | Pro Teams


----------



## OldChipper

Have and wear BMC and Garmin Sharp jerseys. Thinking about getting a Sky jersey, but seems like the black would be pretty warm.


----------



## bradkay

I think that the Astana jersey is the best looking one in the peleton this year, but I have no idea as to who makes and sells it.


----------



## JimT

I think the Giant Shimano have a nice clean retro appeal. That's the one I would wear.


----------



## TJay74

I actually have one of the Giant Shimano team jerseys on order, they are on a TdF sale right now for a good price.


----------



## jlandry

For me: Garmin, FDJ, and Cannondale. I like the looks of these. I'm a Ryder and Sagan fan, don't follow FDJ, but I like the kit.


----------



## Guest

bradkay said:


> I think that the Astana jersey is the best looking one in the peleton this year, but I have no idea as to who makes and sells it.


Looks like MOA Sport makes it, Moa Sport, cycling sportsware and accessories The link in my first post has all the teams' kit for sale.

EDIT: If you're the right size, it is on sale here, Astana Pro Team Replica Team Jersey


----------



## STRANA

I got a Coure Strava jersey. Amazing quality and fit. So much so am very tempted by the IAM kit. It's very sharp looking as well. That being said I'm a fan of both the team and kit look for Garmin Sharp. Also Tinkov's "high vis" colour scheme for the tour has really caught my eye.


----------



## Coolhand

That FDJ kit is a favorite of mine


----------



## Jaxattax

I like the Movistar kit. I think the colors are pretty darn nice and eye catching.


----------



## Typetwelve

I buy one team jersey a year...last year was Saxo...this year, Pharma-Quick Step...

Gotta say, the Sky jerseys are super nice too...


----------



## fireplug

Cannondale and Garmin are my two. Bought an older Garmin jersey when I was going to meet the team and had them sign it so never got to wear it. Lucky enough to live in the same area as Garmin main offices. The team comes in for a meet and greet after the Tour of Utah. Friend of mine works for the company and invites me when they come.


----------



## Hiro11

Top three in order of preference:
1. FDJ - great looking royal blue, nice logo, cool team.
2. Lotto-Belisol - sweet retro look, cool Belgian flag accents
3. Garmin-Sharp - the best color scheme, love the stripe up the back and the subtle argyle

Also, non ProTour kit I love for some strange reason: Neri-Sottoli: crazy sponsor overload, bonkers fluo color, reminds me of the insanity of the Giro.


----------



## crit_boy

Which 2014 TdF Team jersey would you buy/wear?
I guess I am old school - but none. 

I ascribe to the team kit is for members of the team idea.

I realize this idea is outdated with all the people I see wearing pro kits now. While I like how some of the jerseys look, I would not wear them.


----------



## bradkay

crit_boy said:


> *Which 2014 TdF Team jersey would you buy/wear?*
> 
> 
> I guess I am old school - but none.
> 
> I ascribe to the team kit is for members of the team idea.
> 
> I realize this idea is outdated with all the people I see wearing pro kits now. While I like how some of the jerseys look, I would not wear them.


Good lord... folks have been buying and wearing team jerseys for decades I have a Miko jersey from the 70s in my collection, as well as other team jerseys. I would never wear a full team kit, but have no issues wearing nice looking team jerseys.


----------



## Hiro11

crit_boy said:


> Which 2014 TdF Team jersey would you buy/wear?
> I guess I am old school - but none.
> 
> I ascribe to the team kit is for members of the team idea.
> 
> I realize this idea is outdated with all the people I see wearing pro kits now. While I like how some of the jerseys look, I would not wear them.


I agree, but strangely this attitude seems to be an American idea. I have a friend who lives in Grenoble and he tells me that it's perfectly acceptable (encouraged even) to wear replica pro kits in France.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

Hiro11 said:


> I agree, but strangely this attitude seems to be an American idea. I have a friend who lives in Grenoble and he tells me that it's perfectly acceptable (encouraged even) to wear replica pro kits in France.


Unless all those people I see on the roads are visiting Europeans I'm pretty sure you could find plenty of Americans to tell you the same thing. And if I know as much about the French as I think I might I'm pretty sure you find plenty of people there that would say the opposite of that your friend in Granoble did.


----------



## Camilo

I just edited a rant, so if anyone read it before I edited, sorry for the rant!

The gist of it is that although I think the pro jerseys look great in the peloton, I'd never wear one. I don't like the look - for me, or in general for cyclists who aren't actually sponsored and/or actively racing.


----------



## Social Climber

I'll wear the jersey of whoever pays me the most money to wear it.

And the Rules are not firm on this one way or the other:

Rule #17 // Team kit is for members of the team.


Wearing Pro team kit is also questionable if you’re not paid to wear it. If you must fly the colors of Pro teams, all garments should match perfectly, i.e no Mapei jersey with Kelme shorts and Telekom socks.


----------



## arai_speed

14 posts before this went down the pro kit wearing vs. non-pro kit wearing toilet.

I like the Belkin and Stana kits.


----------



## spdntrxi

none of them.. but if forced Cofidis because I ride a LOOK


----------



## Mapei

I already own and wear an AG2R kit....though one that's old enough to announce the team is riding Kuota bicycles. I love to wear it both on my old Mapei Colnago and on my brand new 2014 Bianchi. Let confusion reign!!!

As for the 2014 team jerseys, I like the AG2R, of course. The only other one I like is FDJ. The other ones are too sober-looking, or too much like simple billboards.


----------



## andre71144

Whichever one is on sale for the best price


----------



## tihsepa

crit_boy said:


> Which 2014 TdF Team jersey would you buy/wear?
> I guess I am old school - but none.
> 
> I ascribe to the team kit is for members of the team idea.
> 
> I realize this idea is outdated with all the people I see wearing pro kits now. While I like how some of the jerseys look, I would not wear them.


Agreed. All my jerseys are from shops I have been to or rides I have been on.


----------



## spdntrxi

tihsepa said:


> Agreed. All my jerseys are from shops I have been to or rides I have been on.


only proteam jersey I would wear would have to be a old school... and I do have La Vie Claire naturally.


----------



## love4himies

I have a Garmin that I wear and it happens to be my favorite one. I also like Lampre's.


----------



## jlandry

If a beer-swilling, Doritos-eatin', getting-fat-sittin'-on-the-couch Maple Leafs fan can wear a team jersey, I can wear a pro-team jersey while shredding on my bike.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV

Lotto, always Lotto. For the pure Belgium badassery of it all!


----------



## mstaugler

I have a '13 RadioShack/Leopard/Trek jersey that I love. Great color scheme.

Of the '14's, I really like FDJ and OPQS. Also like the pinstriping on Trek Factory Racing's kits.


----------



## tottenham21

Personally I love the way anything made by Santini fits, I order from this U.K. website call Prendas ciclismo, they got some great old school jerseys in there...I DON'T own any newer team jerseys as in a way I believe that I wouldn't wear a team jersey if I'm not a pro but at the same time how about all the rest of the different sports fans wearing different football, baseball, basketball jerseys just cause they love and support a specific team...it should be the same way with cycling without the snobbery


----------



## David23

Mapei. Always Mapei.


----------



## ddave12000

This idea of people not wearing a team kit because they're not sponsored seems silly to me. People have been wearing the "kits" of their favorite teams for years, be it baseball, football, soccer, etc. If there was anything that would stop me from buying a proteam kit, it would be the added cost I expect I would pay just because it's a team kit. 

That being said, my favorites from this year are the BMC and Cannondale kits. I like the colors and schemes.


----------



## redroab

I really like Cannondale (bright, and Sagan is my favorite pro), and team Garmin. Now this thread has got buying one on my mind!


----------



## Winn

I guess I'm the only one that likes the Tinkoff-Saxo kit. Nice and bright.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

Winn said:


> I guess I'm the only one that likes the Tinkoff-Saxo kit. Nice and bright.


Yeah, you probably are.

I think it's horrible looking but ironically it's the only one I'd consider buying. I like to have a few really loud and bright jerseys for rides I start before sunrise for visibility and that one would be perfect.

Anyway, Lotto-Belisol's is probably my favorite looking this year. Unlike most years I think a lot of teams have pretty decent looking jerseys this year.


----------



## Keoki

Assos, because I sponsor myself.


----------



## Cbresciani

I don't think I'd buy a full kit but I do have a nice Team Europcar jersey.


----------



## AndreyT

crit_boy said:


> Which 2014 TdF Team jersey would you buy/wear?
> I guess I am old school - but none. I ascribe to the team kit is for members of the team idea. I realize this idea is outdated...


The idea is not even close to being old school or outdated. You are absolutely right: no cyclist would do something as preposterously loserish as wearing a team kit without being a member of that team.



crit_boy said:


> ... with all the people I see wearing pro kits now.


Well, you can also see people slap BMW badges on their Chevrolet cars. Just ignore them.


----------



## Tschai

I would never wear a pro jersey after what happened to me the other day. I played a pickup basketball game at the park while wearing my Magic Johnson jersey. Magic showed up and ripped it off. I guess someone called Magic up and said some dude is out there playing pretending to be him. He said that I did not earn the right to wear his jersey.


----------



## Winn

That's what you get you poser!


----------



## Creakyknees

I like the IAM Cycling kits. Classic look.


----------



## Rokh On

Hiro11 said:


> I agree, but strangely this attitude seems to be an American idea. I have a friend who lives in Grenoble and he tells me that it's perfectly acceptable (encouraged even) to wear replica pro kits in France.


Yep and very recently there was a story either online or in one of the rag's talking about this. They even went a step further and called it something along the lines of an "elitist american attitude" Probably shouldn't be in quotes because I can't remember if that was the exact quote.


----------



## crit_boy

AndreyT said:


> Well, you can also see people slap BMW badges on their Chevrolet cars. Just ignore them.


I have no idea what that means. I have a car with a real and functional hood scoop. So, I do chuckle when I see cars with aftermarket non-functional hood scoops. I find it mildly humorous that people accessorize their cars to look like something they are not. 

Anyway, it is interesting that my personal opinion about not wearing pro kits strikes such a chord with those who chose to wear them. Reminiscent of the arguments about pump vs CO2; to mirror or not to mirror; mtb pedals on road bike, etc.


----------



## JCavilia

spdntrxi said:


> only proteam jersey I would wear would have to be a old school... and I do have La Vie Claire naturally.


I have a "Z".


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate

When I got my Bianchi I got a couple of old jerseys for the bike. A Mercatone Uno and a MG Technogym. I also have a couple of old wool European club jerseys that come out 2 or 3 times a year when it gets cold. The rest of my jerseys are pretty plain. The plainer the better.


----------



## Typetwelve

Winn said:


> I guess I'm the only one that likes the Tinkoff-Saxo kit. Nice and bright.


I have a tinkoff-saxo frame so I gravitate to their jerseys. I have a '13 jersey so I decided on a different one this year. If not, I'd get a current saxo.




To get into the old discussion...yes, I'll wear a team jersey while on a solo ride. Why not? Here in America, people will wear nearly any pro jersey from any pro team...what's the difference?


----------



## Tschai

crit_boy said:


> Anyway, it is interesting that my personal opinion about not wearing pro kits strikes such a chord with those who chose to wear them. Reminiscent of the arguments about pump vs CO2; to mirror or not to mirror; mtb pedals on road bike, etc.


While some people may not like loud cycling clothing, there is a large percentage of riders that won't wear pro jerseys because they have an elitist attitude. 

What I don't really understand is why cyclists feel they are different than other sport fans. 99% of us are as far from being pro as can be, but it seems that deciding to respect a team's kit by not wearing it somehow makes us feel closer to the pros. While cycling still has a counterculture component to it, us fans are no different than NFL fans and the like.


----------



## Jaeger99

I sure hate it when I see some guy in a NY Yankees baseball cap or a Pittsburgh Steelers football jersey. They didn't earn it - useless poseurs that they are. I would never do that. I only wear baseball caps from teams I actually played on. My little league cap is frayed, bursting at the seams and essentially visibly rotting, but I earned it so I wear it - it's the principle!

Just kidding. 

Love the Astana kit. Great summer colours.


----------



## seemana

Jaeger99 said:


> I sure hate it when I see some guy in a NY Yankees baseball cap or a Pittsburgh Steelers football jersey. They didn't earn it - useless poseurs that they are. I would never do that. I only wear baseball caps from teams I actually played on. My little league cap is frayed, bursting at the seams and essentially visibly rotting, but I earned it so I wear it - it's the principle!
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Love the Astana kit. Great summer colours.


If I showed up to beer league softball in full Yankees uniform, or to the weekly flag football game in all my Steelers glory, you can bet there would be some jokes at my expense.

You wear a Yankees cap or Steelers jersey to the game (or the store, or around the house). You don't wear it playing baseball or football. To me, that's the difference.

As for team jerseys I like...Columbia ranks pretty high for me. If I had to wear one, that would be it.


----------



## jlandry

You buggers! Now I went and ordered a FDJ jersey.


----------



## GearDaddy

seemana said:


> If I showed up to beer league softball in full Yankees uniform, or to the weekly flag football game in all my Steelers glory, you can bet there would be some jokes at my expense.
> 
> You wear a Yankees cap or Steelers jersey to the game (or the store, or around the house). You don't wear it playing baseball or football. To me, that's the difference.


+1

I play hockey, and it seems a bit pretentious to show up and play while wearing an NHL team jersey too.

It's a free country though. If someone wants to ride solo, do a friendly group ride with their buddies, or even show up at the local Tuesday night world championships ride wearing their favorite pro jersey and be the ultimate fanboy, then great for them. Just don't do the same thing as an unattached rider in a local USAC event though, which of course would actually be against USAC rules.

A lot of pro kits are pasted with adverts though. If I'm going to do that, I'd rather represent something local instead.


----------



## mpre53

Social Climber said:


> I'll wear the jersey of whoever pays me the most money to wear it.
> 
> And the Rules are not firm on this one way or the other:
> 
> Rule #17 // Team kit is for members of the team.
> 
> 
> Wearing Pro team kit is also questionable if you’re not paid to wear it. If you must fly the colors of Pro teams, all garments should match perfectly, i.e no Mapei jersey with Kelme shorts and Telekom socks.


We can make exceptions for classic team jerseys from the past, though. :wink:

I could rock a La Vie Claire jersey, myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## mpre53

love4himies said:


> I also like Lampre's.


You're not alone, there. Though I'm sure you'd do it more justice than this dude.


----------



## Winn

mpre53 said:


> You're not alone, there. Though I'm sure you'd do it more justice than this dude.
> 
> View attachment 298258


I can't help but wonder if that's the largest jersey they make?


----------



## Mapei

GearDaddy said:


> A lot of pro kits are pasted with adverts though. If I'm going to do that, I'd rather represent something local instead.


To me the adverts are part of the pro jerseys' appeal. They add an appealing exoticism. Plus, if you think about it you also begin to realize that your shilling is totally harmless. How many folks in SoCal are going to get their groceries at the Mercatone Uno if I'm riding down the street in an old Marco Pantani jersey?


----------



## tihsepa

Winn said:


> I can't help but wonder if that's the largest jersey they make?


It is now.


----------



## Typetwelve

What I see here are some people that take themselves too seriously.

FANS wear jerseys...I am a FAN of pro cycling. I don't compete and if I did, I wouldn't wear a pro jersey to do it. If I played a pickup game wearing a Bulls jersey, or a flag football game wearing a Bears jersey, or a local game of baseball in a Royals jersey...who gives a crap? I for one don't (because I don't play any sports...all I do it cycling, LOL) but who cares if I did?

I'm a recreational rider who loves pro cycling...when I wear a pro jersey and get on an overkill road bike...I do it for fun. I am in no way thinking I'm on some pro team nor do I think I'm tricking anyone into thinking I am. Truth be told, most out there couldn't tell most pro jerseys from most branded jerseys anyway...nor do they give a crap.


----------



## Winn

tihsepa said:


> It is now.


now that's funny...


----------



## Tschai

seemana said:


> If I showed up to beer league softball in full Yankees uniform, or to the weekly flag football game in all my Steelers glory, you can bet there would be some jokes at my expense.
> 
> You wear a Yankees cap or Steelers jersey to the game (or the store, or around the house). You don't wear it playing baseball or football. To me, that's the difference.
> 
> As for team jerseys I like...Columbia ranks pretty high for me. If I had to wear one, that would be it.


This proves my point. Why do cyclists feel they are different than other fans once they get on a bike? If the beer league or flag football teams have uniforms, those should be worn. If they don't have uniforms, there is nothing wrong or funny about wearing a an NFL or MLB jersey. Hell, I wear an NBA jersey half the time that I play pickup basketball. Nobody laughs. Half the other players are wearing their pro jerseys. Anything other than an official bike race is the equivalent of a pick up game. Also, if you are talking about jokes at someone's expense, I think wearing a cycling jersey to the store is going to get the most. So, I don't think your analogy makes much sense.


----------



## OldChipper

seemana said:


> If I showed up to beer league softball in full Yankees uniform, or to the weekly flag football game in all my Steelers glory, you can bet there would be some jokes at my expense.
> 
> You wear a Yankees cap or Steelers jersey to the game (or the store, or around the house). You don't wear it playing baseball or football. To me, that's the difference.
> 
> As for team jerseys I like...Columbia ranks pretty high for me. If I had to wear one, that would be it.


Right, and I don't show up to USAC races in a Garmin jersey and even feel a tiny bit weird showing up to "Wednesday Night Worlds" in pro kit (especially around Colorado where there might be a REAL pro rider in the group). But on my regular weeknight or weekend "fun" rides... I'll wear whatever I want.


----------



## OldChipper

Typetwelve said:


> What I see here are some people that take themselves too seriously.
> 
> FANS wear jerseys...I am a FAN of pro cycling. I don't compete and if I did, I wouldn't wear a pro jersey to do it. If I played a pickup game wearing a Bulls jersey, or a flag football game wearing a Bears jersey, or a local game of baseball in a Royals jersey...who gives a crap? I for one don't (because I don't play any sports...all I do it cycling, LOL) but who cares if I did?
> 
> I'm a recreational rider who loves pro cycling...when I wear a pro jersey and get on an overkill road bike...I do it for fun. I am in no way thinking I'm on some pro team nor do I think I'm tricking anyone into thinking I am. Truth be told, most out there couldn't tell most pro jerseys from most branded jerseys anyway...nor do they give a crap.


and also... THIS ^^^^^^^^


----------



## CliffordK

Why not a simple Yellow TDF Jersey. I'm not sure I'd go for spots though.

Or, perhaps a black Giro d' Italia Jersey.


----------



## seemana

Tschai said:


> This proves my point. Why do cyclists feel they are different than other fans once they get on a bike? .


We actually agree on this...cyclists are no different than other fans once they get on a bike. 

Where we disagree is the thought of wearing a jersey while participating in a sport. That's the only part I'm personally not down with and the reason I won't buy the Columbia jersey even though I do like it. 

I don't have a problem with you doing it though. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## CliffordK

I will say that I have chosen not to go through life as a walking billboard. 

My bike, of course, is branded, as well as the components on it.

I might consider a Colnago shirt to go with my Colnago bike. But, if I'm on the bike, then if someone is curious, they can ask me or look at the frame. 

I would not wear a shirt that represented brands that I haven't used, or perhaps don't particularly desire to use.


----------



## GearDaddy

So do y'all want to wear the TDF team jersey to demonstrate your support for the team, or just because you think it's pretty?

Are you just unable to find a non-TDF team jersey that's cool enough to wear?

How many of you have been through the process of designing your own jersey? It's very doable and not necessarily that expensive of an option.


----------



## CliffordK

GearDaddy said:


> How many of you have been through the process of designing your own jersey? It's very doable and not necessarily that expensive of an option.


Mom made a jersey and biking shorts from scratch for my brother eons ago. I'm not quite sure what happened to them. Personally I don't wear a cycling jersey or cycling shorts.


----------



## arai_speed

For those that don't or wont' wear a TDF jersey...will you not buy/ride the same frame/bike the Pro's in the TDF use?


----------



## CliffordK

arai_speed said:


> For those that don't or wont' wear a TDF jersey...will you not buy/ride the same frame/bike the Pro's in the TDF use?


Nope.
I expect the Pros to buy the same bike that I have :idea:

Considering my bike was made before most, or all of the TDF racers were born, and while I bought it used, I've probably owned it since before many of them were born.

It is nice to see at least some of the bikes in the TDF with similar logos on the head tube. :aureola: Is that where the similarity ends?


----------



## bradkay

GearDaddy said:


> So do y'all want to wear the TDF team jersey to demonstrate your support for the team, or just because you think it's pretty?
> 
> Are you just unable to find a non-TDF team jersey that's cool enough to wear?
> 
> How many of you have been through the process of designing your own jersey? It's very doable and not necessarily that expensive of an option.


I buy and wear jerseys if I like how they look. Period. I own about 50 jerseys by now (I've been riding since the 70s) though not all fit comfortably now.. Most of my jerseys are not team jerseys (or race jerseys - KOM, MJ, TdG KOM) but all were purchased because I like the way they look.


----------



## seemana

arai_speed said:


> For those that don't or wont' wear a TDF jersey...will you not buy/ride the same frame/bike the Pro's in the TDF use?


So do you mean order up something like a Madone 7 with the Trek Factory Racing graphics option?

If so, no....never. Not my thing. 

Or maybe you mean something like the Cannondale SuperSix Team. That has a real Liquigas look to it. Not sure I'd do that, although they do look really cool. 

Off the shelf, non-team color....why not?


----------



## CliffordK

I saw a few US Postal Service frames on E-Bay for quite cheap. They may become collector's items in 20 years. But, after learning a bit more about their tainted history, I decided to pass on them.


----------



## BikeLayne

I like a plain jersey with nothing on it. Just a nice bright color and in good condition.


----------



## sjun5

After watching most of the stages, I would go for AG2R
But if you ask me which one looks the best, I would pick IAM


----------



## Guest

sjun5 said:


> After watching most of the stages, I would go for AG2R
> But if you ask me which one looks the best, I would pick IAM


+1
I almost pulled the trigger on an IAM jersey last night, but did the sensible thing and bought a new pair of Gatorskins instead.


----------



## SystemShock

tihsepa said:


> It is now.


LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## SystemShock

Is there a 'Team EPO' jersey? :idea:


----------



## Jaeger99

seemana said:


> If I showed up to beer league softball in full Yankees uniform, or to the weekly flag football game in all my Steelers glory, you can bet there would be some jokes at my expense.
> 
> You wear a Yankees cap or Steelers jersey to the game (or the store, or around the house). You don't wear it playing baseball or football. To me, that's the difference.
> 
> As for team jerseys I like...Columbia ranks pretty high for me. If I had to wear one, that would be it.


You're right. I have never ever seen a bunch of guys playing a game of pickup football where any of them were ever wearing an NFL jersey. Nope never happened. An no doubt if it did, the offending party would be subject to the scorn and derision that he so richly deserved. Never seen a bunch of kids playing hockey on a frozen pond wearing Maple Leafs or Montreal Canadiens jerseys, either. Righteous ridicule is what they would deserve for pretending to be actual members of those professional teams. Yep, that's what the world I live in looks like. 

Not. Thank heavens.

Fans of all sports wear the jerseys of their favorite teams. It's both an expression of support for team and a general expression of enthusiasm for the sport itself. Only in cycling is it somehow perceived (by a few) that wearing the jersey is some kind of false declaration of team membership.


----------



## Jaeger99

ddave12000 said:


> This idea of people not wearing a team kit because they're not sponsored seems silly to me. People have been wearing the "kits" of their favorite teams for years, be it baseball, football, soccer, etc. If there was anything that would stop me from buying a proteam kit, it would be the added cost I expect I would pay just because it's a team kit.


Agreed. 

But they don't always cost a lot. You can often find them pretty heavily discounted when they are a season or two removed from the current gear. I've got a Saxo Bank jersey and bib shorts set that cost less than any of the remotely decent quality generic offerings at my LBS.


----------



## MercRidnMike

I've never been really big on the pro kits just because many of them jsut end up looking like rolling billboards. 

That said, I don't have anything against someone wearing a pro kit for the same reasons that I don't mind if folks wear pro kit from other sports....it conveys the enthusiasm for the sport. For myself, I usually wear plain jerseys or ones from a charity ride I do every year (either the Ride's or my team's, which also has a bunch of sponsor logos on it)...but I have also done my own custom jersey in the past. 

I'd be tempted to add a Garmin-Sharp jersey to my collection for riding around (I do own a 'velo), but it would probably be a couple years older just to be respectful. No one is going to confuse me for Dennis Rohan or Andrew Talansky (unless they really, really lets themselves go), but they've earned the right to wear the current jersey whereas I am just a fan.


----------



## seemana

Jaeger99 said:


> You're right. I have never ever seen a bunch of guys playing a game of pickup football where any of them were ever wearing an NFL jersey. Nope never happened. An no doubt if it did, the offending party would be subject to the scorn and derision that he so richly deserved. Never seen a bunch of kids playing hockey on a frozen pond wearing Maple Leafs or Montreal Canadiens jerseys, either. Righteous ridicule is what they would deserve for pretending to be actual members of those professional teams. Yep, that's what the world I live in looks like.
> 
> Not. Thank heavens.
> 
> Fans of all sports wear the jerseys of their favorite teams. It's both an expression of support for team and a general expression of enthusiasm for the sport itself. Only in cycling is it somehow perceived (by a few) that wearing the jersey is some kind of false declaration of team membership.


I don't know what to tell you. Your world is different than the one I live in. Team jerseys aren't for pickup games/rides for the *vast* majority around here.

Luckily, we've both landed in places we like.


----------



## arai_speed

Life is way too short to give a $hit about what other cyclists think of my choice in jersey. If I like it, can afford it, I'll buy it and wear it proudly.


----------



## junior1210

Kinda like Belgium's jersey, but they still look a little too busy for me. If I wanted multi-colored and irregular patterns I'd just wear a Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## Tschai

seemana said:


> I don't know what to tell you. Your world is different than the one I live in. Team jerseys aren't for pickup games/rides for the *vast* majority around here.
> 
> Luckily, we've both landed in places we like.


Here in the USA there is a component of elitism in cycling. I'm not sure why. I wonder if this dynamic even exists in Europe. Seems to me that if its normal to wear team kit in Europe, it should be normal in the USA. Unfortunately, as this thread shows, there is a large percentage of anti-pro jersey cyclists. Is there a nexus between this attitude in the USA and the elitism component in USA cycling? Why is it so frocked up in the USA?


----------



## tvad

crit_boy said:


> Which 2014 TdF Team jersey would you buy/wear?
> I guess I am old school - but none.
> 
> I ascribe to the team kit is for members of the team idea.
> 
> While I like how some of the jerseys look, I would not wear them.


^This.

Plus, I prefer not to pay to advertise products on my cycling clothing. Seems like they should be paying me to act as their billboard.


----------



## atpjunkie

I will buy none
I like the Lotto Bellisol as it is old school ish but with a modern edge on the back


----------



## Tschai

tvad said:


> ^This.
> 
> Plus, I prefer not to pay to advertise products on my cycling clothing. Seems like they should be paying me to act as their billboard.


Yea, no way I am giving free advertisement to those damn French-based interprofessional insurance companies. They may just take over the USA based ones if enough people out there buy those damn jerseys. Now all I have to do is strip every logo from my helmet, glasses, frame, wheels, shoes, gloves and water bottles.


----------



## Tschai

crit_boy said:


> Which 2014 TdF Team jersey would you buy/wear?
> I guess I am old school - but none.
> 
> I ascribe to the team kit is for members of the team idea.
> 
> I realize this idea is outdated with all the people I see wearing pro kits now. While I like how some of the jerseys look, I would not wear them.


I'm not sure there is an old school on this one. That is, I don't think that in the past there was any so called rule about team kit that differed than what exists now. In Europe I suspect things were not much different than today. But what do I know? I am a fool that wears pro-jerseys.


----------



## tvad

Tschai said:


> But what do I know? I am a fool that wears pro-jerseys.


Well said.


----------



## SystemShock

SystemShock said:


> Is there a 'Team EPO' jersey? :idea:


Ah yes... here we go...

.....


----------



## Jaeger99

Tschai said:


> Here in the USA there is a component of elitism in cycling. I'm not sure why. I wonder if this dynamic even exists in Europe. Seems to me that if its normal to wear team kit in Europe, it should be normal in the USA. Unfortunately, as this thread shows, there is a large percentage of anti-pro jersey cyclists. Is there a nexus between this attitude in the USA and the elitism component in USA cycling? Why is it so frocked up in the USA?


Good question.

I can't speak for all of Canada, but my neck of the woods is cycling MAD and I see pro kit pretty much EVERYWHERE. Kinda cool to be driving around and see Movistar, Sky and BMC go rolling by. No doubt there is someone somewhere scoffing grumpily to himself, but I can't imagine that it is a dominant viewpoint. And I seriously doubt that even among the grouches there are many who actually think that neighborhood riders in team kit are fraudulently pretending actual team membership.


----------



## atpjunkie

Tschai said:


> I'm not sure there is an old school on this one. That is, I don't think that in the past there was any so called rule about team kit that differed than what exists now. In Europe I suspect things were not much different than today. But what do I know? I am a fool that wears pro-jerseys.


I do own 2 Domo Farm Frites kits


----------



## mikerp

crit_boy said:


> Which 2014 TdF Team jersey would you buy/wear?
> I guess I am old school - but none.
> 
> I ascribe to the team kit is for members of the team idea.
> 
> I realize this idea is outdated with all the people I see wearing pro kits now. While I like how some of the jerseys look, I would not wear them.


I'm a bit late (stayed away due to spoilers)
You may want to pass this concept on to the teams as a good deal of them sell the kits directly to the public through their webstores. Have you thought it might be a source of fund raising for them?


----------



## leadout_kv

I'd like the old 7-eleven jerseys.


----------



## JetSpeed

The coolest jerseys evar! The old,"1,2,3!"


----------



## jlandry

Social Climber said:


> I'll wear the jersey of whoever pays me the most money to wear it.
> 
> And the Rules are not firm on this one way or the other:
> 
> Rule #17 // Team kit is for members of the team.
> 
> 
> Wearing Pro team kit is also questionable if you’re not paid to wear it. If you must fly the colors of Pro teams, all garments should match perfectly, i.e no Mapei jersey with Kelme shorts and Telekom socks.


To those who are opposed to wearing team kits, what is your opinion on wearing your countries Olympic kit?


----------



## twiggy

haha Its funny - I'm also in Canada and I'd say where I am its also generally frowned upon to wear pro-team kit. I see next to no one wearing them on the road; and those people I do know who have them tend to tell me they wear them on the trainer or under other layers .... In fact, I only know of one or two bike shops in town that even stock pro team jerseys, (one of which is one of the biggest in the country), and I know for a fact that most of their pro team jerseys end up on the sale rack at the end of the year because so few people want them (the guy doing the ordering has been saying that for years!)

To me though I don't really care. I'd feel weird wearing one, but I also don't really like wearing team clothing for any sport.... the only team clothing I've worn has been for cycling and/or MTB teams that I've raced for or belonged to. I certainly don't care if others wear team kits - its just not for me. 



Jaeger99 said:


> Good question.
> 
> I can't speak for all of Canada, but my neck of the woods is cycling MAD and I see pro kit pretty much EVERYWHERE. Kinda cool to be driving around and see Movistar, Sky and BMC go rolling by. No doubt there is someone somewhere scoffing grumpily to himself, but I can't imagine that it is a dominant viewpoint. And I seriously doubt that even among the grouches there are many who actually think that neighborhood riders in team kit are fraudulently pretending actual team membership.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

andre71144 said:


> Whichever one is on sale for the best price


Exactly, with the additional caveats it needs to fit well and look acceptable.

After shrinking 60 pounds to proper road riding size (5'10", 144 pounds, 27.5" waist) all my jerseys were tent-like and needed replacement before the flapping increased my madness to involuntary commitment levels.

To avoid either going broke or doing laundry more than once a week I bought a few surplus new-with-tags Louis Garneau team jerseys on Ebay for $15 each.

In discovering LG men's XS fit well enough I ended up with a Corsa 2.0 aero jersey which is awesome - great fit, the gripper keeps the front parked hiding my pale white belly, the "coldblack" fabric actually doesn't heat up in the sun, ample venting, aerodynamically slick - apart from not the cost ($200 MSRP, $100 closeout, ouch!) which is discouraging me from buying another.

For a good price I'd happily buy a 2014 Europcar team jersey which is the nearly identical Mondo from the custom catalog, although normally I don't wear green even on St. Patrick's day.


----------



## junior1210

jlandry said:


> To those who are opposed to wearing team kits, what is your opinion on wearing your countries Olympic kit?


Not opposed to Olympic kits, since it's displaying your national pride, or the pride of what ever nation you're displaying (if you live in Greenland and you're wearing Brazil's kit, God bless you). But whether it's a pro team, Olympic team, LBS kit, or charity kit, an ugly, ill-fitting jersey is still an ill-fitting, ugly jersey and should be avoided if at all possible.


----------



## twiggy

I actually feel more strongly about not wearing your National Team's kit then I do about wearing trade team kits. I feel that being on your national team is more of an honor, as you're representing your country; therefore I think National Team kits should be reserved for team members only. In Canada this seems to be the case with the newest team kit....I don't even think its available to the general public for purchase for that reason. They have similar nationalistic versions of a kit, but its not quite the same!


----------



## jjaguar

Drew Eckhardt said:


> To avoid either going broke or doing laundry more than once a week I bought a few surplus new-with-tags Louis Garneau team jerseys on Ebay for $15 each.


Same here. I have a few new-with-tags jerseys I bought off of eBay for $15-20. They were all overstock leftovers from various clubs and events I never rode. I wouldn't wear them at an event, but for training or JRA it doesn't really matter. BTW, I don't have any pro team jerseys, but that Europcar jersey is also my favourite in the peloton.

The only jersey I have that I don't wear is a US Navy jersey that I bought at a fundraiser. While I work for the Navy, I was never _in_ the Navy, and I don't want to give the impression that I'm pretending I ever served.


----------



## pmf

twiggy said:


> I actually feel more strongly about not wearing your National Team's kit then I do about wearing trade team kits. I feel that being on your national team is more of an honor, as you're representing your country; therefore I think National Team kits should be reserved for team members only. In Canada this seems to be the case with the newest team kit....I don't even think its available to the general public for purchase for that reason. They have similar nationalistic versions of a kit, but its not quite the same!


I feel the same way. Like when I see someone wearing the worlds jersey. It's not just a jersey, its someone's jersey. I remember this guy some years ago that had not only the replica Cervelo team world's jersey (won by Thor Hushovd in 2010), but also a replica Cervelo bike complete with the rainbows. I caught him once waiting at a light with some other folks and said :"hey buddy, I saw Thor back there and he wants his shirt back". He gave me a dirty look and sprinted off. Everyone else laughed. 

Then again, there's no shortage of fans of other sports that wear shirts with players names and numbers. That never seems to bother me. Took my son to the Wizards game this weekend and he wore his #2 Wall jersey (along with every other kid). That never bothers me.


----------



## Guest

With the euro so low, I finally decided on a pro jersey, though not TdF. Bob Bike Shop | IAM CYCLING Short Sleeve Jersey Swiss Champion 2014-2015 | 2014

I really liked the IAM TdF 2014 jersey that's now sold out (but not the 2015), and I'd been close to pulling the trigger a couple of times. A ss dark-colored jersey just didn't make sense, but I love the red National Champion jersey. Bicyclists can be so snobbish, I hesitated about buying a pro jersey to wear (I'm no racer), but then I decided I wasn't going to let anybody keep me from wearing what I liked.


----------



## cohiba7777

I wear the Rapha Club Jersey in Team Sky colors - I do like the black/blue color scheme and it goes well with any Black bib I wear. I am not a big fan of wearing all the sponsorship logos for a team I am not a member of but am also not offended by anyone who likes to wear it either - to each their own. I just think I get the best of all worlds in the logo-less Club jersey in the colors of the team I like to follow.


----------

